
Book: A Philosophy of Software Design – Meta Skills of a Software Engineer - solidist
https://hackernoon.com/meta-skills-of-a-software-engineer-bed411f6685e
======
pieterr
Thanks for this book tip!

Furthermore, this book was also discussed here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18331219](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18331219)

